# While Iam waiting



## NITROEXPRESS (Mar 21, 2008)

Sent off my application for a .44 mag today so while Iam waiting can anyone point me in the right direction for a real decent holster. 

Ive looked at Galco and Bianchi's offerings:- 

I like the Galco Kodiak but Iam only planning on a S & W 4 or maybe 6 1/2 inch model 29 and think it will be way too big for the job! 

Should I go for a small cross draw as Iam going to be carrying a rifle over my shoulder while hunting as well? 

Please advise.

P.S - If anyone also has any other must have's please let me know, Iam considering having the S & W factory " master revolver " tune up.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd recommend the Bianchi 111 Cyclone. Due to a dual belt attachment system, it can be used as a cross-draw OR a strong-side belt holster. 

I have one for my 7.5-inch .44 magnum Ruger Redhawk, and it's really nice to switch between cross-draw or strong-side as circumstances and my "field load" changes. I also have a smaller one for my 3-inch medium-frame .357s; currently my 3" GP-100 lives in that holster. 

Years ago they made a nylon version of the Cyclone, too; not sure if they still offer it, but for rough field use, I prefer it over leather. Easy to wash if it gets dirty/dusty/muddy/bloody, and no squeaking on your belt when you walk.


Although I have no direct experience with it, Galco makes a holster for similar uses; it's called the Galco Holsters Dual Position Phoenix. It has two tension screws so you can adjust the fit and draw force. I have several Galco holsters, and they make great stuff.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a couple of speedloaders, and belt-things to carry them in.
A speedloader is a device that allows you to place all six (or five, depending upon the pistol) reload cartridges into the pistol's cylinder in one motion.
Google the word "speedloader" or "revolver speedloader" and see what comes up. Safariland makes a good one, among others.
If you're going into dusty terrain, I suggest against suede-lined holsters. Suede collects dust, which abrades the gun's finish.
Open-bottom holsters let dirt and water fall out, which is good. But they also let dirt and water in when you sit down wrong. You choose.
Plastic (Kydex, etc.) holsters work well, but tend to break at the connection to belt-loop or paddle. This will happen at the worst possible time, of course.
On the other hand, leather holsters require care. (Do not use oil or saddlesoap, which softens the leather, but rather clear boot/shoe wax. Clean well first, then wax.)
You'll be buying an expensive gun. Don't stint on its holster. Maybe try a custom-made rig, built to your specifications. Look at http://home.comcast.net/~americanfirearmpage/holsters.htm
for makers (except that the site is out-of-order right now).


----------

